# mtb rahmen selber bauen ?!



## M0g13r (19. November 2011)

hoi !

mir spukt schon länger der gedanke im kopf rum ....

ich steh voll auf eingelenker .... jedes gelenkt ist ne schwachstelle mehr ..

da ich nun meinen dritten alu rahmen geschrottet hab :\

dachte ich mir mal wieder nen schönen 4030 cromo stahl eingelenker der ma was aushält wäre was schönes 

nur alleine bekomm ich das niemals hin :\

abba als comunity projekt wäre es wohl machbar

rohre sollten kein problem darstellen ... die bekommt man bestimmt fertig

das problem dürfte der zuschnitt (die winkeligen runden ausfräsungen) und die "cnc" teile z.b. tretlager schwingenlagersitze usw. sein

schweissen kann ich richtig gut und ideen fürs rahmendesingn habsch auch ... das wars abba auch schon 

was denkt ihr so darüber ..... ?!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2011)

525Rainer hat mal was gebaut...auch den bau ziemlich ausführlich beschrieben...glaub 
er nannte es rainscobike.....mußt ihn mal nach infos fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. November 2011)

M0g13r schrieb:


> hoi !
> 
> mir spukt schon länger der gedanke im kopf rum ....
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du dir mal einen gescheiten Rahmen kaufst? Also ich habe noch keinen Rahmen klein bekommen. 

Abgesehen davon, auch Stahl wird kaputt gehen, wenn er falsch belastet wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2011)

M0g13r schrieb:


> schweissen kann ich richtig gut



Das würde ich gerne immer noch lernen - Gerätschaft ist vorhanden 

Auf der Zweiradmechanikerschule in FFM soll es einen Rahmenbaukurs geben.


----------



## potsdamradler (19. November 2011)

Löbliches Vorhaben,

ich würde auch zum Kurs raten, oder als Autodidakt mich erstmal an Schrottrahmen versuchen.
Dort mit einfachen Sachen anfangen...
Rahmenbau is halt ne Welt für sich, ein kreativer Prozess.
Ein Praktikum beim Rahmenbauer fällt mir da noch ein.

Bin sehr gespannt was aus dem Projekt wird !

Viel Glück


----------



## TiJoe (20. November 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf der Zweiradmechanikerschule in FFM soll es einen Rahmenbaukurs geben.



Darüber war in der Zeitschrift "Fahrstil", Ausgabe 1, mal ein recht interessanter Artikel! 
Gruß Joe


----------



## M0g13r (20. November 2011)

m0in !

danke für den regen zuspruch ...

wegen rahmenbaukurs muss ich mich ma schlau machen ... thx





wahltho schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne immer noch lernen - Gerätschaft ist vorhanden



soll das nen wink middm zaunpfahl sein ? 

was hassu den für ein schweissgerät/e ?!  tig/wig schutzgas .....

willssu nur stahl schweissen lernen odda auch alu ?


----------



## rohlofffahrer (28. November 2011)

gudn

ich bin selbst gerade dran mir nen 2. Rahmen selbst zu bauen.
Der wird von der Form so ähnlich wie das Intercontinental von Riese und Müller allerdings hinten und vorne 180 mm Federweg  und aus Stahl

habe schon ein Fahrradgespann aus alten Fahrradrahmen gebaut.
Wenn man ne Drehbank, WIG-Schweisgerät, Fräsmaschiene  und viel Zeit und Geduld hat eig ganz easy^^


----------



## mtdr (1. Januar 2012)

Hab mir auch schon ein Stahlfully mit VPP-Hinterbau gebaut.
Rohre und div. Kleinteile gibts bei  http://www.reset-racing.de/
Bin gerade an einem 29er Fully.
Macht richtig viel Arbeit, da alle Teile in Handarbeit entstehen ...


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2012)

mtdr schrieb:


> Hab mir auch schon ein Stahlfully mit VPP-Hinterbau gebaut.
> Rohre und div. Kleinteile gibts bei  http://www.reset-racing.de/
> Bin gerade an einem 29er Fully.
> Macht richtig viel Arbeit, da alle Teile in Handarbeit entstehen ...



Das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Welche Vorrichtungen/Hilfsmittel hast Du denn benutzt, um den Rahmen zusammen zu schweissen?


----------



## mtdr (4. Januar 2012)

Für den 26er Rahmen hatte ich eine kleine Vorrichtung auf einem stabilen Brett aufgebaut. Tretlagergehäuse und Drehpunkte für den Hinterbau waren dabei auf einem stabilen Flacheisen angeordnet.

Die Vorrichtung für den 29er Rahmen siehst du auf dem Bild. Auch hier sind alle Drehpunkte und das Tretlagergehäuse auf einem Flacheisen angeordnet. Ein stabiles Rohr geht dann zum Steuerrohr. Im Gegensatz zur 26er Vorrichtung kann man den Rahmen im eingepannten Zustand gut heften und teilweise sogar schweissen. 

Die Vorrichtung für den Hinterbau werde ich die nächsten Tage anfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (5. Januar 2012)

> Macht richtig viel Arbeit, da alle Teile in Handarbeit entstehen ...


Das sieht man den schönen Bildern aber nicht an  Hochachtung.. 

Die Gehrung der Rohre, ab Werk oder hast Du die bewerkstelligt? Sieht sehr ordentlich aus, passt zum Konzept.


----------



## mtdr (5. Januar 2012)

Die Rohre habe ich in Länge 600mm gekauft, die Gehrungen sind per Hand gemacht.


----------



## potsdamradler (6. Januar 2012)

Hui, ich hab ja schon zu tun eine Sattelstütze mittig "abzuschrägen", anschließend passend zurechtzufeilen. +/- 1 mm sind da nicht so wild, aber am Fahrradrahmen 

Genaues Vorzeichnen, mittels Schablonen und feilende Bearbeitung
Zuerst würde ich an Klempnerrohren testen und mich empirisch ranarbeiten, ein Modell bauen...
Ähm, der Rahmen ist raw- wie ist der korrosionsgeschützt 
Sorry, ick steh bissl uff'm Schlauch- bei dem Projekt hätte ich gern Mäuschen gespielt


----------



## mtdr (6. Januar 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben steckt viel Arbeit in einem solchen Rahmen.
Die Zuschnitte der Rohre kann man mittels CAD ermitteln. Dazu muß der Rahmen zuerst modelliert werden. Auf dem Bild sieht man den modellierten Rahmen und darunter den auf dem Zeichenbrett. Der CAD-Rahmen hat noch die falschen Rohrdurchmesser, das Steuerrohr ist nun im Durchmesser 48mm und das Unterrohr 44mm. 
In meinem Fall habe ich die Vorrichtung auf dem Zeichenbrett mit eingezeichnet. Dann für jedes Rohr ein paar Eckpunkte für den groben Zuschnitt festgelegt und über kurze Rohrstücke mit aufgerolltem festem Papier in der Vorrichtung die Kontur genauer ermittelt. Zum Schluß wurden die Rohre dann mit einer Powerfeile endgültig angepasst. Wenn man dann einigermaßen gleichmäßig an beiden Seiten schweisst, tritt kaum Verzug auf. Probeschweissen an Abfallstücken vorher durchgeführt.
Anbei auch ein Bild vom Hinterbau. 
Zuerst wurden die Kettenstreben zu einem U verschweisst, dazu kommt jetzt die untere Anlenkung. Im nächsten Schritt werden die Sitzstreben und die obere Anlenkung aufgebaut. Jeweils zwei miteinander gebohrte Flacheisen auf jeder Seite der Vorrichtung stellen die Parallelität sicher.
Fehlen dann noch die Umlenkhebel aus 8mm Alu mit geklemmten Lagern ...
Übrigens, das Rahmendreieck wie auf dem Bild wiegt 1850 Gramm.


----------



## mtdr (6. Januar 2012)

Der Hinterbau ist nun auch fertig, Gewicht 850 Gramm.


----------



## mtdr (8. Januar 2012)

Als Ergänzung nun noch den kompletten Rahmen, Gewicht mit Dämpfer 3600 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (8. Januar 2012)

Boah 

und der Raw- Look  
Hut ab !
Thema Korrosionsschutz   oder ist mir edelstahlmäßig was entgangen 
Ansonsten kann ich Leinöl sehr empfehlen 

Stell's da rein:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557270

auch sehr interessant:
http://forum.poisonnuke.de/index.php?action=ViewForum&FID=89


----------



## mtdr (8. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen wird noch lackiert, hab ihn nur mal auf die Laufräder gestellt


----------



## mtdr (15. Januar 2012)

Bike ist fertig, Gewicht 14 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## OnOne (15. Januar 2012)

M0g13r schrieb:


> da ich nun meinen dritten alu rahmen geschrottet hab :\


 
Mal was anderes wie Baumarkt-Rahmen kaufen. Und/Oder Fahrtechnik verbessern.


----------

